# Problem making chokecherry Jam



## houlesranch (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi all,
Yesterday I made my first batch of chokecherry jam, the reciepe that I had did not require any pectin or Gelatin. It turned out more like Chokecherry syrup which is ok because my family will use that too. What did I do wrong? I live in the High Country of Colorado. Should I have added Pectin to it? Does anyone have another reciepe that I can use? Also I did not have a proper strainer so I used one of my colanders.

Also are chokecherry seeds poisonus? how do you get all the seeds away from the pulp? Please let me know any ideas would be great.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a friend who makes chokecherry jelly. I believe that she uses pectin or apple juice in hers to make it work.

As for the pits, try straining it though cheese cloth. I do my wild grapes that way, along with elderberries and am completely pitless.I've eaten a few off the tree to check them for sweetness but never swallow the pits. I have read that all parts of the plant are poisonous to humans and pets EXCEPT for the flesh of the berries. 

"Q: We purchased a Canadian chokecherry tree last year that looks great in our yard. Since then, we have acquired a puppy and are concerned about the tree being poisonous to the puppy. Do we have to worry about the dog eating the cherries, leaves or any other part of the tree? Also, we plan to have children, so we are wondering if this tree will be harmful to the kids. (e-mail reference)

A: All parts of the chokecherry are poisonous to pet and humans, except the edible flesh of the fruit. However, poisoning cases are very rare and steps can be taken to keep animals and children away from this and other trees and shrubs that would fall into this category."

I found this answer on this site: 

http://www.ext.nodak.edu/extnews/hortiscope/tree/chkechrry.htm

Good luck. Chokecherry jelly is DELICIOUS!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

When we used chokecherries in CO, we just used them to make jelly, not jam. I can't find my recipe right now, but I don't think I used pectin. We did have a few not quite as ripe cherries in there though, and that will help with the pectin requirement.

Here's a link for making Chokecherry Jelly at high altitudes:

http://www.xomba.com/high_altitude_chokecherry_jelly_recipe

HTH


----------

